# Scott Pilgrim vs. the World



## MarcusRaven (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anybody know if its possible to read this online? I love the movie and the game, and I want to read where it all started. I just can't get enough!


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry but this is against the rules.


----------

